# Iron supplement



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

I need a good iron supplement. I'm currently using Seachem's Iron, but I don't see any improvements in my reds. I've dosed about double the recommended amount. Any suggestions?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Iorn supplement*

Hi jeremy1,

The "reds" may need iron to be their brightest, but a lot of other factors can affect plant color as well. For example, because I run about 2 watts per gallon (medium light) most of my plants do not show their red color unless they are in a brighter area of the tank. Or in the case of stem plants, when the stems grow near the surface where the light is brighter.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Iorn supplement*

Light, light and enough light is the biggest issue for red plants IMO. After light is enough iron. I use Flourish Fe and just upped my dosing. I was using the recommended amount 3 days a week. I just began using that same amount EVERY day along with dosing my traces every day. What a difference! You can read about it here, post #65

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/64930-traces-what-choice-make-7.html

You can see my tank here, post 528 are color close-up, 2 weeks after dosing change
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/large-aquariums-ponds/47782-125g-rescape-53.html


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

Yeah, I think I have to be patient with it. I use IE dosing and two 55wat PC for AHsupply over a 29gal plus CO2 I will see how thinks turn out when plants reach nearer the top.. I do get great pearling so CO2 should be okay. I will up trace freqency to every other day and see what happpens. Plant are only 2wks old in an established tank.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Unfortunately with PC lighting on a 29g it will be difficult to get deep red color througout. The lights aren't intense enough and the tank too deep.


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

houseofcards said:


> Unfortunately with PC lighting on a 29g it will be difficult to get deep red color througout. The lights aren't intense enough and the tank too deep.


I had the same feeling. I'm thinking about the MH 150watt from fishneedit. I'm wondering how their bulbs are either the 8000K or 6700K ? Anyone used these before/


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think 150watt MH might be too much for a 29g. Have you looked into T5's? I've considered this fixture because I could use Geissman bulbs on this fixture and they last a long time.
http://www.growlightexpress.com/fluorescent-grow-lights-5/tek-light-t5-322.html

Right now I have this light on my 29 and it does fine. I get good color with it. I have to keep the bulbs replaced every 6 - 8 mths as they loose their power. 
http://www.2gills.com/store/p/121-Coralife-Freshwater-Aqualight-24-2-65-Watt-.html?feed=froogle


----------



## ncutler (Mar 5, 2009)

Just thought I'd add from my understanding, Flourish Iron will only last 2 days in the tank, there's better iron options out there. Again, I'm a noob and this is what my sources have told me.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

Seachem actually recommends dosing with Iron six days a week on their dosing chart. That is what I do with my tanks.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I just started doing the Fe every day - and traces. What a difference!


----------

